
Tips to prepare yourself for Bust 2.0 - danw
http://webworkerdaily.com/2007/04/02/irrational-exuberance-strikes-again/
======
danielha
The article was written in reference to this:
<http://blogs.business2.com/business2blog/2007/03/eyeballing_the_.html>

It's a flawed assessment to begin with, especially the use of Alexa. Calling
it Bust 2.0 is pretty ridiculous. Those "tips" would apply to any situation
period. Web or tech startups and the risks associated are nothing new and
they'll continue to exist post two-point-oh era.

Our current growth can be attributed to a lot of excitement from everybody,
and we can expect the momentum to ease up a little bit. Saying that it's a
bust, bubble burst, or crash is just a plea for attention. The go-IPO-with-no-
business craze does not exist this time around. A lot of the big sites are
actually profitable and the smaller sites have acquisition as exit strategies.
And the unsuccessful VC-backed companies just fade from existence. Nothing new
there.

